# American transit insurance renewal issue



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

does anyone having any issues renewal there insurance policy with American Transit in NY? .it seems like the company is having a financial problems and heading towards bankruptcy direction. Alot of TLC drivers in Ny there policies already expired and put on hold by American Transit with out any excuse or explanation!?


----------

